# Sunday mini-shoot!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Felt like taking some pictures before watching the superbowl.

I'm getting the hang of my macro lens 


My leachie Dragonite, She's weighing in at 47g and is going to be upgraded to her big girl house this week! She has a bit of an underbite, but I still think she's rather stunning. 
















My little tiger, Captain Peanut Butter. He's weighing in at 11.2 grams these days. 

















Green Bean! My second oldest (2.5 years) and calmest gecko. He's my little buddy


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are a few more I took this afternoon!

Cupcakes, my young gargoyle (won in Pangea auction) She/he is about 11.2g and growing fast!
















I really love her/his pattern









Hubert, my largest and to date, only female crested. She's about 57 grams. She hates the camera though so I only got a few shots of her.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

They're all so cute! ^_^ I love how lizards have permanent grins! XD


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

They look so devious but cute at the same time.....ARGGHHH *must resist cute reptiles *


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

They really are addictive!


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

NO!!!! i really can't have any more pets....my room is a darn zoo....


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel ya... I have 2 hamsters... one in a 20 gallon one in a 60 gallon cage... 8 geckos, a 29G fish tank and 2 bettas in 5 gallon tanks..


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'd love to get a lizard, especially since I saw a cute true fire skink at the pet store, but I have absolutely no where to put the tank!


----------

